# Cunard s boats



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Any one around who sailed on the cunard s class fruit boats


----------



## Landlubber (Jun 19, 2007)

I sailed as Mate on the Servia.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Landlubber said:


> I sailed as Mate on the Servia.


So did I but enough are you


----------



## Ian Ramage (Mar 27, 2015)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Any one around who sailed on the cunard s class fruit boats


Tony

i was second mate on Servia twice, second mate on Alsatia, mate on Scythia and Carmaina so sailed on them all. Great ships, greyhound’s of the ocean, and good crews. Went to some amazing places, Magellan Staits, Montevideo, Deseardo and up the Yangtze to name a few 

cheers
Ian


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Ian Ramage said:


> Tony
> 
> i was second mate on Servia twice, second mate on Alsatia, mate on Scythia and Carmaina so sailed on them all. Great ships, greyhound’s of the ocean, and good crews. Went to some amazing places, Magellan Staits, Montevideo, Deseardo and up the Yangtze to name a few
> 
> ...


The only down side is having to correct a Full World Charts! Finishing up LOCH LOMOND up at Connels' yard the charts came down to the ship a couple od day before going on trials. The charts had been corrected up to r that week. The pallet was put down onto the bridge wing. They went in the drawers in the chartroom and it was all set. The Old Man, "Ah, You will never use most of these. Just stick them in a locker and forget them... especially the Persian Gulf rubbish... never use them." Well, it was all brand new gear and teh chart table was fine of the whole lot. They stayed put. Maiden voyage... Greenock to Dublin and Guanta in Venezuela. Panama and down to Bluff to load 'frozen woolies'. Discharge port? Khorramshar... up the Shat al Arab. Next voyage, Davo for bananas for discharge... Khorramshar. I went more time up the Gulf in reefers than I ever did in a tanker! Mind the load ports for reefers were better than the sludge boats!!!
Stephen


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Ian Ramage said:


> Tony
> 
> i was second mate on Servia twice, second mate on Alsatia, mate on Scythia and Carmaina so sailed on them all. Great ships, greyhound’s of the ocean, and good crews. Went to some amazing places, Magellan Staits, Montevideo, Deseardo and up the Yangtze to name a few
> 
> ...


Sailed with you onboard the SCYTHIA,I was 1st trip engine sprog.old man Andy pritchard rip! Chief engineer John davy. Remember deck cdt mark something getting shot in leg in bolivar( colombia ),me and other eng cdt mark rider jones went ashore 1st night alongside and carried out a recce,they would,not accept sterling anywhere so returned back to ship to report run ashore,said it was quiet.Next night all he'll broke loose as crowd went ashore to be confronted by the local "banditos",frosty Colin parry/wife Ruth got robbed before they got through dock gate.Amazing memories CHRIS DAVIES.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> Sailed with you onboard the SCYTHIA,I was 1st trip engine sprog.old man Andy pritchard rip! Chief engineer John davy. Remember deck cdt mark something getting shot in leg in bolivar( colombia ),me and other eng cdt mark rider jones went ashore 1st night alongside and carried out a recce,they would,not accept sterling anywhere so returned back to ship to report run ashore,said it was quiet.Next night all he'll broke loose as crowd went ashore to be confronted by the local "banditos",frosty Colin parry/wife Ruth got robbed before they got through dock gate.Amazing memories CHRIS DAVIES.


Hi Chris my memories of bolivar was the boardwalks there was a massive open air bar club never got any further than that I remember the small bottle of coke was more expensive than a small bottle of rum regards tony


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Hi Chris my memories of bolivar was the boardwalks there was a massive open air bar club never got any further than that I remember the small bottle of coke was more expensive than a small bottle of rum regards tony


Hi Tony,we must have taken wrong turn then,because we were walking through backstreets,houses with barbed wire walls etc until we came upon a bordello methinks, certainly smelt like it.anyways we only wanted a drink but were not jnterested in sterling; thank god we did,nt have American express.escuse my grammar,just come off a long hike and on my 2nd large gin&tonic.By the way the chippy on board that voyage was a cornish lad,wasn't you was it?


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Hi Chris my memories of bolivar was the boardwalks there was a massive open air bar club never got any further than that I remember the small bottle of coke was more expensive than a small bottle of rum regards tony
> Sorry thought that with your username you were a chippy,were you a mate?


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> Hi Tony,we must have taken wrong turn then,because we were walking through backstreets,houses with barbed wire walls etc until we came upon a bordello methinks, certainly smelt like it.anyways we only wanted a drink but were not jnterested in sterling; thank god we did,nt have American express.escuse my grammar,just come off a long hike and on my 2nd large gin&tonic.By the way the chippy on board that voyage was a cornish lad,wasn't you was it?


Not me on that trip was his name Jim downing and when going ashore Central or South America yanky dollars in your socks regards tony just thought another corniche chippy Roger Cerney hope this helps


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Not me on that trip was his name Jim downing and when going ashore Central or South America yanky dollars in your socks regards tony just thought another corniche chippy Roger Cerney hope this helps


First tripper,bit naive is an understatement. Fast learner though!


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

taffe65 said:


> First tripper,bit naive is an understatement. Fast learner though!


That's my boy


----------



## PaulDRB (Dec 29, 2020)

Tony the hippy chippy said:


> That's my boy





Tony the hippy chippy said:


> Any one around who sailed on the cunard s class fruit boats


Servia 79/80. Scythia 81 to 83. Servia 84. Samaria 84. Saxonia 85.

Paul Bryan.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

PaulDRB said:


> Servia 79/80. Scythia 81 to 83. Servia 84. Samaria 84. Saxonia 85.
> 
> Paul Bryan.


Hi Paul your name rings a bell what was your job I remember your name but can't remember what department you were in regards tony 😀


----------



## PaulDRB (Dec 29, 2020)

Morning Tony. First met you on the Conveyor when she was laid up in Canada Dock, that was summer 81 and I was a deck cadet. Not sure which S Class we sailed together on but I think I would have been 3rd mate by then. The only other chippy I remember was Harry Rooney, he’ll of a nice guy from Ireland, sailed with him on the Port Caroline in 79 and then the Servia, also 79. 
You still in Liverpool or back in the north east? All the best.
Paul


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

PaulDRB said:


> Morning Tony. First met you on the Conveyor when she was laid up in Canada Dock, that was summer 81 and I was a deck cadet. Not sure which S Class we sailed together on but I think I would have been 3rd mate by then. The only other chippy I remember was Harry Rooney, he’ll of a nice guy from Ireland, sailed with him on the Port Caroline in 79 and then the Servia, also 79.
> You still in Liverpool or back in the north east? All the best.
> Paul


Remember now Paul just like yesterday I retired 2 years ago still in Liverpool after cunard went to p&o containers they gave me a job as pettey off engineer never looked back really good job all the best tony


----------



## Ian Ramage (Mar 27, 2015)

taffe65 said:


> Sailed with you onboard the SCYTHIA,I was 1st trip engine sprog.old man Andy pritchard rip! Chief engineer John davy. Remember deck cdt mark something getting shot in leg in bolivar( colombia ),me and other eng cdt mark rider jones went ashore 1st night alongside and carried out a recce,they would,not accept sterling anywhere so returned back to ship to report run ashore,said it was quiet.Next night all he'll broke loose as crowd went ashore to be confronted by the local "banditos",frosty Colin parry/wife Ruth got robbed before they got through dock gate.Amazing memories CHRIS DAVIES.


Hi Chris. Yes Andy Prichard was first trip Old Man, I was first trip Mate and we joined with Terry Lay, the Lecky, in Panama. Can’t say I remember the sprogs sorry, to many years and Pinot Noir’s have passed.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Ian Ramage said:


> Hi Chris. Yes Andy Prichard was first trip Old Man, I was first trip Mate and we joined with Terry Lay, the Lecky, in Panama. Can’t say I remember the sprogs sorry, to many years and Pinot Noir’s have passed.


Remember Terry well,we sailed together quite a few times after that on ACT 2 and the tankers on South Africa coast,great guy.worked down the holds with him for weeks renewing cooling fan motor bearings,still remember the stench of rotting squid which I think the wharfies in Pusan hid away but forgot! Excellent introduction to sealife for 1st tripper.


----------



## ppgflyer (Feb 22, 2013)

R/O on the following vessels gleaned from my discharge book, in no particular order other than I started out on container ships and S-boats for first 3 years, then spent 5 years on passenger ships, finally departing Cunard Princess on Nov 10th November 1985 from Malta dry-dock.

Atlantic Conveyor (3), Atlantic Causeway (2), ACT 6 (1 coastal), Atlantic Prosper (1)
Scythia (Jun78~Oct78), Samaria (Jan79~Apr79), Servia (Aug79~Dec79, Nov80~Mar81)
Queen Elizabeth 2 (3 + Falklands), Cunard Princess (17), Cunard Countess (1)


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

ppgflyer said:


> R/O on the following vessels gleaned from my discharge book, in no particular order other than I started out on container ships and S-boats for first 3 years, then spent 5 years on passenger ships, finally departing Cunard Princess on Nov 10th November 1985 from Malta dry-dock.
> 
> Atlantic Conveyor (3), Atlantic Causeway (2), ACT 6 (1 coastal), Atlantic Prosper (1)
> Scythia (Jun78~Oct78), Samaria (Jan79~Apr79), Servia (Aug79~Dec79, Nov80~Mar81)
> Queen Elizabeth 2 (3 + Falklands), Cunard Princess (17), Cunard Countess (1)


Are you not able to fly back to blighty yet? On the other hand you may be better off in the States rather than flying back to this ever increasing dictatorial island "paradise "!On a happier note they successfully rescued a caver last night from a cave system which I walk over regularly (had more than enough time in black holes as an engineer).


----------



## ppgflyer (Feb 22, 2013)

taffe65 said:


> Are you not able to fly back to blighty yet? On the other hand you may be better off in the States rather than flying back to this ever increasing dictatorial island "paradise "!On a happier note they successfully rescued a caver last night from a cave system which I walk over regularly (had more than enough time in black holes as an engineer).


Seems to be a rather strange reply taffe65, however, I will be visiting UK with my daughter on Dec 13th for a month. Understand the "dictatorial" connotation as I apparently have to have a valid CV19 test 3 days before arriving there even though I am vax'd. Mind you, it's the same here in LA, now you can't go into any events without being masked up and showing your vax card or negative test results, which has led to a new black market item "CDC Vax Cards", so if they rely on me to stay in business I'm afraid I won't be supporting them - just more government meddling running our lives.

Greg.


----------

